# Book Cliffs Archery Buck



## Broadside_Shot (Feb 22, 2010)

Here is the story to my Book Cliffs Archery Deer Hunt. I hope you enjoy
http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/D ... 50/59.html


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice job Jerry. That was a fun hunt!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

it was a fun.....it was real........ but it was real fun as well.


----------



## fyfcalls (Dec 13, 2008)

Job well done, nice pics!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Great story(s)! Congrats on a fine buck.


----------



## Yonni (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW great story, even better to include the little ones, very cool


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Gret buck man. And glad you persevered through all of your trials, you sure had some. Your kids will remember this for the rest of their lives. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Very cool write up and congrats on the nice buck.


----------

